

Measuring the speed of light with chocolate and a microwave oven - jank
http://morningcoffeephysics.wordpress.com/2008/10/05/measuring-the-speed-of-light-with-chocolate-and-a-microwave-oven/

======
Dove
Super awesome. I must do this. With kids.

~~~
almost
Probably best to stick to doing it with chocolate.

~~~
gursikh
No, no. I think the man is on to something, let's try it with kids.

------
michaelcampbell
I saw this demonstrated by Clifford Stoll, except he used marshmallows.
Fascinating stuff; my son is 9 now, and just started getting into being able
to understand a little bit of this. I can't wait to do this with him.

------
lmkg
I have a microwave that doesn't rotate. My chicken always comes out unevenly
heated, but it won't anymore! Tonight, through the power of science and
chocolate, I'm going to find the standing waves in my microwave.

~~~
derefr
I've always wondered why microwave ovens have static sources (and thus
standing waves.) Why not have the emitters reorient themselves as they cook,
perhaps following a space-filling curve?

~~~
seabee
Rotating plate is much cheaper and simpler, more robust...

------
caryme
We did this in my AP/IB physics class in high school, except with marshmallows
like michaelcampbell commented. We packed the marshmallows in together and
stopped the microwave right when they started to expand.

------
eru
Judging by the pictures, he used really expensive Swiss chocolate from Lindt.

